# Alt-Rock/Metal/Punk/Hardcore band in Toronto needs a Drummer



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Thought we'd give it a shot here.

We are a newly formed (forming band) in Etobicoke. We have a 2 singer/screamers, one of which plays guitar and we have a bass and lead guitar player. 

We have no name or songs completed. We're still jamming and getting comfortable with one another. But we really need a drummer. We all have good gear, we all drive, have good attitudes and jobs. Right now our only goal is get formed, write some good tunes and hopefully do some shows come this summer. We're open to taking it to the next level, but we'll deal with that when we get there.

In terms of direction, we want to do for metal what Alexisonfire has done for post-hardcore. Make true metal that is accessible to the masses. Heavy riffs and breakdowns, with some spacey parts and more traditional song structures and hooks.

So if you're interested or know someone who may be, let us know!!


----------

